# UK VAT Number



## xgeronimo (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello guys! I have a UK passport but I have been living outside the UK for quite a long time. I am an artist who currently moved to Spain. I just have sold 3 of my paintings online that are to be shipped from Spain to the USA, but the Spanish customs didn't clear my shipments because I don't have a Spanish VAT number aka NIE. I also don't remember my UK VAT number and my question is how to find out what is my UK VAT number? Many thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xgeronimo said:


> Hello guys! I have a UK passport but I have been living outside the UK for quite a long time. I am an artist who currently moved to Spain. I just have sold 3 of my paintings online that are to be shipped from Spain to the USA, but the Spanish customs didn't clear my shipments because I don't have a Spanish VAT number aka NIE. I also don't remember my UK VAT number and my question is how to find out what is my UK VAT number? Many thanks in advance for any advice!


were you registered as a business in the UK?

if not, you won't have a VAT number

if you were, contact the tax office there

although tbh I'm not sure it will help you , since it's the Spanish one you really need, since you live & work here - presumably you did the paintings here - that counts as 'work' especially of you then sell them

are you not registered as resident?


----------



## xgeronimo (Sep 23, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> were you registered as a business in the UK?
> 
> if not, you won't have a VAT number
> 
> ...


thank you, xabiachica! back i uk i used to work in advertising agency as a creative, does it count as business? then I moved to Germany and worked there in the same capacity. 8 years ago I quit and worked as freelance (using my german vat number). Now I quit advertising all together and want to work as a professional artist. It happens I love Spain, so I am here. I thought that the Spanish Customs would accept my German VAT number but they didn't! I realise that eventually (very soon) I have to apply for the Spanish NIE, but at the moment with my paintings stuck with the customs it is pressure full time )

p.s. i am not officially registered in Spain, I just rented a flat using my UK passport as a document


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xgeronimo said:


> thank you, xabiachica! back i uk i used to work in advertising agency as a creative, does it count as business? then I moved to Germany and worked there in the same capacity. 8 years ago I quit and worked as freelance (using my german vat number). Now I quit advertising all together and want to work as a professional artist. It happens I love Spain, so I am here. I thought that the Spanish Customs would accept my German VAT number but they didn't! I realise that eventually (very soon) I have to apply for the Spanish NIE, but at the moment with my paintings stuck with the customs it is pressure full time )


You would only have had a UK VAT number if you had your own business, so it doesn't sound like it, since you were an employee
I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be valid now anyway, since you don't live there, even if you had had one

tbh I can't think of a solution, except to get the paintings back, get your self-employed/autónomo paperwork sorted out, & start again

you'll need to be registered for IVA (Spanish VAT) - it isn't just a case of getting a NIE number


----------



## xgeronimo (Sep 23, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> You would only have had a UK VAT number if you had your own business, so it doesn't sound like it, since you were an employee
> I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be valid now anyway, since you don't live there, even if you had had one
> 
> tbh I can't think of a solution, except to get the paintings back, get your self-employed/autónomo paperwork sorted out, & start again
> ...


this is what I have received today:

"Dear Ivanov,

We have received your e-mail and have been talking to the Export Dept. Manager, who confirms that it is not possible to clear your shipments without a Spanish VAT (NIF, CIF or NIE). If you are not a Spanish resident, you can not export any shipment out of the European Community, but personal effects.

The solutions we can offer in this case are either send the paintings to UK or Germany -where we understand you are legally established and registered as a taxpayer, or clear them under a valid EORI.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Yours sincerely,

Juan S. Castañeda Martínez
Team Leader Air Operations (REU)

DHL Express Tarragona S. L.
Av. de Les Puntes Illa 6 Parc. 5 - 7
Polígon Industrial Constantí
43120 - Constantí (Tarragona)
Spain "


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You might need to look at "selling" them to a gallery that have a VAT number and get them to ship them, on your behalf - for a commission.
If they are going outside EU - there are no VAT implications for the gallery - as they can't charge, be charged or claim VAT back on exports outside the EU.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## xgeronimo (Sep 23, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You might need to look at "selling" them to a gallery that have a VAT number and get them to ship them, on your behalf - for a commission.
> If they are going outside EU - there are no VAT implications for the gallery - as they can't charge, be charged or claim VAT back on exports outside the EU.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you, Steve, I sold them via Saatchi online gallery in the USA, they sent me the waybills, the customer in US has paid the shipping, the gallery takes 40% of the sales, so they organised the shipping, all I had to do is to package and hand them to DHL (they said that my passport and german VAT number would suffice..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You might need to look at "selling" them to a gallery that have a VAT number and get them to ship them, on your behalf - for a commission.
> If they are going outside EU - there are no VAT implications for the gallery - as they can't charge, be charged or claim VAT back on exports outside the EU.
> Cheers
> Steve


he still has to be registered though, if he is carrying on a business which is subject to IVA / VAT


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm still confused - do they want his NIE or his Spanish IVA number (there not the same surely?)

Maybe they are if you're autonomo ??


@xgeronimo - do you not have an NIE, are you not on the padron and have you not signed on the list of foreigners (aka residencia) ????? 

These things are required for a reason, but, as @xabiachica says, if you're working here (painting) then you should be registered self-employed and be paying SS and IVA


----------



## xgeronimo (Sep 23, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> I'm still confused - do they want his NIE or his Spanish IVA number (there not the same surely?)
> 
> Maybe they are if you're autonomo ??
> 
> ...


no, I have no NIE yet, just rented a flat, painted some pictures and wanted to send them to US...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
In the UK small companies and sole traders do not need to be VAT registered if their annual turnover is below the VAT threshold.
These companies are able to export products inside and outside the EU.
I can't see what difference there should be in Spain for small companies.
In your instance - it appears that you are currently living "below the radar" and this transaction is going to force you to put your affairs in order - to avoid problems with the authorities.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## xgeronimo (Sep 23, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> In the UK small companies and sole traders do not need to be VAT registered if their annual turnover is below the VAT threshold.
> These companies are able to export products inside and outside the EU.
> I can't see what difference there should be in Spain for small companies.
> ...


yes, thank you, Steve, I understand


----------

